# Biken am Buchstein



## Kamaykazee (19. Dezember 2004)

So hab mir gedacht bevor wir noch andere Sachen zumüllen eröffne ich dafür mal nen neues Thema: 

Also ich fand die Aktion gestern echt gigantisch! ich hab schon lange nimmer so viele Biker auf einmal geshen.........also ich meine Biker die was können!   
Ich bin sowieso für eine baldige Wiederholung einer solchen Sache! War zwar scheiss nass als wir raufgefahren sind aber oben gings dann eigentlich! ich war ja jetzt wirklich seit fast 1 Jahr nimmer oben und hab echt gstaunt was es da für Sachen gibt die ich nie zuvor geshen hab    ! 
naja schreibt doch mal eure Eindrücke dazu! Und vielleicht scho mal ne Planung fürs nächstemal! 

SERVUS  Kamaykazee (Chrissi)


----------



## littledevil (19. Dezember 2004)

Zumüllen ist doch okay    
War schon ganz gut. Viele Leute und gute Location   Anfangs jedoch ein bisschen unübersichtlich das Ganze. Also von mir aus gerne nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Dezember 2004)

ja nochmal!
am besten scho heute


----------



## konamann (19. Dezember 2004)

ja es dauert lang bis man da alles gefunden hat. auch ich der ich da ja quasi 18 Jahre danebenwohne, hab noch nicht die totale orientierung. 
war ne super sache gestern. 
je mehr leute da sind umso mehr spots findet man auch, voll geil.

Vertriding @ Buchstein wird wiederholt!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2004)

Ja, soviele solche Radfahrer auf einem Haufen sieht man sonst nur im Bikepark.
Ich werd wohl nommal des eine oder andere mal hinfahren, da noch einiges dort zu machen ist was genial ausschaut und man immer wieder was neues sieht.
Und weil dort im Gegensatz zu "bei mir daheim" öfter der Boden nicht mit weißem durch Kälte ausgedehntem Wasser bedeckt ist.
Hoff ich hab mich einfach ausgedrückt 
Aber ihr wart auf einmal weg. Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen  

Also man sieht sich.

G.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Dezember 2004)

war echt ne super sache gestern, so n haufen leute... mehr davon!!!
ich werd jetz auch schauen, dass ich für alle nicht-bayreuther immer was übers wetter hier im Forum poste. Damit ihr wisst ob sichs lohnt her zukommen!.
also dann bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2004)

ja der hügel is net schlecht ... leider bin ich bei so sachen total fehl am platze  also die armen felsen anspringen mit hunderttausenden fachwörtern  


@jörg ... warum haben wir diesen verdammten drop net gesprungen ... da fährst mit 50 kmh baumslalom und da versagst  den baum abschiessen tut sicher mehr weh als da zu stürzen
hmm wenns wetter passt wird der 2004 vielleicht noch besiegt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2004)

Wettertechnisch gesehen hat Bayreuth ja zwei Webcams die man sich vorher anschauen kann.
Was ich auch gemacht hab gestern nach dem nächtlichen Wintereinbruch bei uns.
Konnt dann kaum glauben das am Bs kein Schnee liegt  

@Eman: Den Drop lassen wir aus und machen den Sprung daneben. Der ist 4m und Dh-lastiger. (man was ich für Sachen schreib  )

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2004)

naja zuerst fahrn mer mal zum üben dahin wo du gemeint hast


----------



## konamann (19. Dezember 2004)

nee üben is nicht jungs   

ja das muss unbedingt nochmal sein, bin scho gespannt was an bildern noch rauskommt.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2004)

doch doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wo0dy (19. Dezember 2004)

hi leutz, ich fands gestern einfach nur noch geil     
bin jederzeit wieder dabei auch wenn ich noch nicht die monster drops mitspring (kommt scho noch   ) Halt n00bstyle    Ich hab ebenfalls fast 20 Jahre direkt neben dem Buchstein gewohnt aber ich hab die Drops auch nie wahrgenommen   , vielleicht auch deswegen weil ich niemals dachte, das da irgend jemand runter dropt geschweige den jumpt. War echt beeindruckend   
Ich habe ein paar pics vom cruise und ein kleines short movie geschnitten und auf die Page (www.dirtnoobs.de.vu) geballert! Wenn ich mehr Material hätte (von Peter, Andi, Wastl) würd ich uns auch ein längeres movie basteln?!

Ach ja unsere website hat ja keine richtige domain, d.h. es ist ne "de.vu", und ich habe keine Ahnung warum die Seite manchmal down ist, bzw unsere Site ansich (FTP) ist nie down nur diese scheiss verdammte weiterleitung spinnt manchmal. Deswegen schaut unter:  http://www.g3hts-n0ch.de/privat/dirtnoobs/index.html da funzts auf jedenfall   
Ich schau mal ob ich ne .de -domain registrieren lasse, dann wär das problem behoben. (ich lasse aber trotzdem die weiterleitung bei nicde.vu bestehen)


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2004)

schön geschnitten das vid


----------



## littledevil (20. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> naja zuerst fahrn mer mal zum üben dahin wo du gemeint hast


Eisersdorf?  sagt bescheid..   
@woody: kleiner Fehler auf eurer Site: Ich bin gar kein Lettenbruder


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2004)

Wow, das geht ja schnell mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen auf eurer Seite 

Da fällt mir noch einer ein. 
Auf dem Bild ist "bei mir" jetzt vorhin um 10:14 Uhr.
Und mein Vorschlag ist alles was weiß ist sollte weg.
Und die aktuellen minus 9.6 Grad Celsius sollten mindestens ein Plus bekommen.
Geht des??

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2004)

hmm wie wärst mit ner .de domain soooo teurer sind die doch net wenn jeder von euch dazu legt....

ja buchstein is saugeil...
will so schnell wie möglich wieder hin hab die lust am waldfahren wieder entdeckt nachdem ich ja seit nem halben jahr oder so mal wieder im besagten gefahren bin

cu
Richie


----------



## konamann (20. Dezember 2004)

ja aber bitte auch noch vorn nen Moto draufziehen!

@woOdy: schönes video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @woody: kleiner Fehler auf eurer Site: Ich bin gar kein Lettenbruder


hehe das is mir auch aufgefallen ... denk aber net das was dagegen spräche einer zu werden


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2004)

ja genau wenn du schon rumflennst!

hmm ne vorne bleibt jetzt der geländereifen drauf udn hinten der moto wird auch net ausgetauscht
das ist mein mot(t)o


----------



## OLB Wastl (20. Dezember 2004)

sorry habs zwar gestern schon fertig gehabt bin aber net zum encoden gekommen!
Einige sachen waren aber zu dunkel z.b hatebreeders drop!

wastl

www.fichtlride.de/buchsteinwmv8.wmv


----------



## OLB Wastl (20. Dezember 2004)

@woody schönes vid gut geschnitten soviel arbeit hab ich mir nicht gemacht mit was für nen prog schneidest du den?
Wenn dann bring ich dir die footage mal mit ich glaub schicken is a bissl zu umfangreich!

mfg

Wastl


----------



## littledevil (21. Dezember 2004)

@Chicken: aber schau mal dass du den Riss im Moto irgendwie ausbesserst. Oder den von vorne hinten hinmachst.. ich hab übrigens einen Reifenheber von dir gefunden
@Eman: Ich als Lettenbruder.. hmm ja, warum nicht. Mal überlegen.   
@woody: Der Teil vom vid den ich schon hab ist ganz gut.. für den rest brauch ich noch a bissl


----------



## wo0dy (21. Dezember 2004)

@olb Wastl: Find deins aber auch goil   . Bei meinem vid. hatte ich auch nicht soviel Aufwand, bis dato warns ca. 1 Stunde   , dank winproducer 3. Wenn mann nicht mehr als 2 Video Ebenen fürn Schnitt benötigt, ist das Programm wirklich supi, hat was von APremiere, nur wesentlich einfacher. Würd das Video aber gern noch weiter machen mit deinem Material, dat burnt ja! Da hab ich ja die hälfte garnich mitbekommen beim Buchstein   
Wegen den Daten, wieviel MB sinds denn? wenns über 200 MB sind würds glaub ich bei unseren Dsl-leitungen a bisserl dauern? Oder könntest du eine CD oder Dvd brennen und beim nächsten mal mitbringen?
@littledevil: Du hast doch auch noch pics gemacht!? Haste vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere ShortMovie aufgenommen?
@eman & littledevil: soll ich jetzt bei unserer page unter deinem pIC "lettenbrüder" rausnehmen? einigt euch ma, hehe


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Dezember 2004)

@ wastl /woody
coole videos!

@ alle bayrider

hmm also hab ja am donnerstag ferien d.h  ich komm jetz öfters mal nach bayreuth bzw. buchstein...#

uund wehe es fährt keiner mit mir


----------



## konamann (21. Dezember 2004)

cooles Video wastl! 
mach aber mal nicht nur Fisheye bitte, abwechslung is auch gut.

aber weiter so!


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. Dezember 2004)

is net imme rfisheye is ab und zu auch weitwinkel aber hast recht am anfang hat ich das makro drauf des si teilweise zu arg!

mfg

wastl


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi all,
ich hab jetzt mal das restliche Bild/VideoMaterial online gestellt, alles noch unbearbeitet, also nix für moDemuser. Sind auch n paar verpeilte "shots" dabei, einfach drüber hinwegsehen  ...
bis bald

---> Klick! <---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich schau vielleicht Do mal kurz vorbei. Kann dann nämlich von dort gleich in die Arbeit fahren.

@Tschikken: Brauchst du Geländereifen? Hätte ein paar gebrauchte Space rumliegen. Wenn die bei dir reinpassn würd ich sie dir schon sponsern  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2004)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> ich hab jetzt mal das restliche Bild/VideoMaterial online gestellt, alles noch unbearbeitet, also nix für moDemuser. Sind auch n paar verpeilte "shots" dabei, einfach drüber hinwegsehen  ...
> bis bald
> 
> ---> Klick! <---



Man da schneit ich ja wieder voll schlecht ab auf dem Video   
Beim nächsten mal muß ich des ändern  

G.


----------



## littledevil (22. Dezember 2004)

wo0dy schrieb:
			
		

> @littledevil: Du hast doch auch noch pics gemacht!? Haste vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere ShortMovie aufgenommen?
> @eman & littledevil: soll ich jetzt bei unserer page unter deinem pIC "lettenbrüder" rausnehmen? einigt euch ma, hehe


ein paar pix hab ich.. muss ich nochmal durchsehen was zu verwenden ist..
lass erst mal drin des LB, des müss ma mal klären    aber schreib Andy, weil einen Lettenbruder Andi gibts schon (oder ist der OLB?)
Und wann fahr ma wieder Buchstein? ab 27. mal unter der Woche? Da hat der Eman auch Zeit glaub ich, der Chicken, sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2004)

@ jörg
hehe ich sag jetzt einfach mal das ich keine gelöndereifen hab 

juhu mein erster sponsor

immer her damit

@ little devila
ja 27 is gut sehr gut


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (23. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> wann fahr ma wieder Buchstein? ab 27. mal unter der Woche? Da hat der Eman auch Zeit glaub ich, der Chicken, sonst noch jemand?



Ich hab urlaub   Bin dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2004)

Wie ist des jetzt? 27er Bs und 26er Eisersdorf?
Gibt auch einen neuen Drop am Bs, sollt ein flowiger Sprung werden.(s.Bild)
Hatte aber die mießeste Landung die ich bisher mit dem Rad hatte hingelegt  
Naja egal, dafür werden die Finger wieder warm während das Aua aufhört 

Und da wo ihr die 3 Hügel gesprungen seit hab ich mich auch noch ein wenig ausgetobt. Da wäre schief angefahren ein flacher Dubbl möglich. Sau weit, habs auch nach dem 10000 Versucg net geschaft.   
Mein schnell hingebastelter Superminiabsprung war wohl zu klein.(oder ich muß noch üben  ) 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2004)

@little devil ... ich denk nicht das was dagegen spricht dich beim nächsten treffen zum LB little teufel zu ernennen

da im wald jetzt wohl eh ne weile schlecht was geht bin ich natürlich bei so "schmarrn" auch mit dabei ... droppen zu üben schadet net um die angst davor zu kennen ... nur die z150 sollt ich noch tunen ... das hört sich ja brutal an in woodys vid

da jetzt irgendwie alle videos schneiden muss ich auch mal mein zeugs zusammenfügen  25 gbyte ... das allermeiste voller sch....  

@jörg ... hehe die winterbergvids bekommst vielleicht heuer noch ... hat ja net lang gedauert


----------



## konamann (23. Dezember 2004)

@eman: muss einfach Musik ins Video    nee ich dachte des wär der Hinterbau. is des erste mal dass ich ne Gabel so schlagen hör. reschpekt!

qJörg: der Weihnachtsdrop schaut fett aus. da kann man was raus machen!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2004)

wennst das video langsamer machst siehst direkt wie die gabel auf block geht und es mich vorn verreisst

is halt nen dh setup ... da funzt nen weiches fahrweg geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2004)

Ja ja, des eine mal sind es die reifen und des andere mal das Setup oder die Gobel  
Und an dem Tag war es gar nicht vereist (was man übrigens so schreibt  )

@Kyle Ritschi: geht jetzt am 26ten was bei dir. Wetter soll ja perfekt werden und der Schnee ist bis da auch ganz weg 
Evtl. bring ich meine Rampe mit. Das erweitert die Möglichkeiten dort extrem proportional hoch 24,3 mal 2.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2004)

hmm jörg ... ich denk mal von dh setup versteh ich mehr als du


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm jörg ... ich denk mal von dh setup versteh ich mehr als du


für alles unwissenden ... der jörg hats in zwei tagen net einmal geschafft die dh strecke runter zu fahren


----------



## littledevil (24. Dezember 2004)

> @Kyle Ritschi: geht jetzt am 26ten was bei dir. Wetter soll ja perfekt werden und der Schnee ist bis da auch ganz weg


Da fahren wir einfach hin! Treffpunkt wohl Kemnath.. Wo genau? In der Altstadt? Weiß aber net genau ob man da unbegrenzt parken kann.. hab schonmal nen Strafzettel dort bekommen .. und die Rampe.. hmm ja bring einfach mal mit.. werden schon ne Verwendung finden   


> @little devil ... ich denk nicht das was dagegen spricht dich beim nächsten treffen zum LB little teufel zu ernennen


cool.. da werd ich mich dann gleich mal in den Dreck werfen   


> Und da wo ihr die 3 Hügel gesprungen seit hab ich mich auch noch ein wenig ausgetobt. Da wäre schief angefahren ein flacher Dubbl möglich. Sau weit, habs auch nach dem 10000 Versucg net geschaft.


Wie angefahren? und dann die ersten 2 oder die hinteren   
Naja sehen wir Montag..


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2004)

Treffpumkt dann wohl eher am Skatepark wenn was zusammengeht. Weil da gibts mehrere 100 Parkplätze.

@Emän: Du warst immer so schnell weg auf der Downhillstrecke das ich Angst hatte mich zu verfahren und wo anders rauskommen würde 
Und bring dann am 26ten das richtige Setup mit   

G.


----------



## Kamaykazee (24. Dezember 2004)

@ Jörg: Christmas Drop   !!! Ich fürchte aber da muss man ordentlich an Landung und Abfahrt feilen! Viele Bäume etc.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

Nene, ist eine absolut Baumfreie Anfahrt und ein perfekter Baumfreier Auslauf.
Selbst wenn es net so klappt wie man sich des vorstellt kommt man überall auch unkontrolliert vorbei.
Habs selber ausprobiert  

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Dezember 2004)

ja ok ich bin zwar heute auf meinem wie viel geld kann man an einem abend versaufen ohne zu sterben konzert
aber des wird morgen schon klappne

2 uhr an der schule würde ich vorschlagen ...da kann man parken...

und weit is dann auch nimmer bis zum wald

dere
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2004)

2 uhr hehe da bin ich sicher net dabei ... da wirds doch schon fast wieder dunkel


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Dezember 2004)

ja  dann halt um 12 ok ich schwulettenbrüder!
und wieso schreib ich des ins buchstein forum egal

dere
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2004)

hmm wir könnten auch mit licht fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

OK 12 Uhr an der Schule. 
Aber warum schreibst du ins Buchsteinforum  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

Emän weißt du wo die Schule ist?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2004)

nein ... ich hab eigentlich auch keinen bock bis nach kemnath zu fahren  

hmm will das roadgap sehen und den table   wenn ich komm


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

Kommst um 11:15 Uhr zu mir. Liegt auf dem Weg nach Eisersdorf bzw. Kem.

g.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2004)

hmm das wetter is net grad toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Dezember 2004)

wenn ihr net kommt reiß ich euch eure fetten *********** auf ihr idioten
.....


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2004)

ok ... dann kommen wir mal besser   hmm jörg ... ich erwarte dich so ca 1115 vorm haus


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2004)

Bei mir reißt´s schoh auf  
Bei dem Boden dort ist es eh egal.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2004)

Endlich mal eine klare Aussage  
Muß noch Bremsbacken wechseln und das Wheinachtsessen mit meinen Eltern absagen  
Aber ich will ja meinen Bobbers in einem Stück behalten  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2004)

hmm 11:22 in newsorg *g* kamera hab ich mit bike auch


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo "Justen" habe den letrzten Satz nicht richtig verstanden. Können sie ihn noch einmal wiederholen.
Justen können sie mich verstehen  

G.


----------



## littledevil (26. Dezember 2004)

Kacke.. konnte nicht kommen weil das Auto nicht recht anspringen wollte.. also gar nicht halt.   
Wie siehts denn morgen Buchstein aus? Schon was ausgemacht?


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Dezember 2004)

ja wir jörg eman ich 
wollen morgen so um 12 am buchstein aufbrechen 
werkommt denn alle smit 
naja andi wennst kein auto hast musst halt nach bayreuth treten


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2004)

Ok-Alles wie ausgemacht-Gabel Ok-Tf morgen um 12 beim Siemens-Em morgen um 12:15 am Straßenrand-Parken dann irgendwo Innenstadt-Zum warmstreeten-Noch ein schlechtes Bild von heut.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2004)

ok ...


----------



## wo0dy (27. Dezember 2004)

Wann seit Ihr Schnitzel denn in Bayreuth bzw. am Buchstein??? Will auch mit


----------



## wo0dy (27. Dezember 2004)

ach ja, hätts fast vergessen    Die Endversion vom Buchsteinvid is fertsch     also dann saaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuugt  und an alle Modem user   locker bleiben    sind nur ca. 30 MB


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2004)

hmm ich würd mal schätzen ca 1235


wennst handybesitzer bist ... schreib was dann sag ich dir wo wir sind  0160 3100768


----------



## wo0dy (5. Januar 2005)

Richie du hast mich letztens am Buchstein mit deinen Drops derart beeindruckt, das ich dat auch unbedingt mal machen wollte. Hat scho nach ner menge Spaß ausgeschaut    Naja, ich hatte mir ja eigentlich den ersten (kleinen) von deinen 3 hohen Drops für Jahresende vorgenommen, aber irgendwie, obwohl ich noch volln00b bin, musst ich das gestern einfach machen (hatte wahrscheinlich die richtige Mukke im Ohr   ) 
Dat war vielleicht ein feeling       
neues ziel für Ende des Jahres: den headbreaker oder wie nanntest du ihn nochma? Halt den 2ten (mittleren) Drop.
@alle lettenbrüder: Ich hoffe Ihr kommt alle mal wieder nach Bayreuth !???
@ e-man: dein bail schaut ja übelst hart aus, fliegst ja fast nochmal soweit beim Sturz wie der Drop selbst war   . Da kannste deinem Schutzengel und deinem Gladiatorjacket aber dankbar sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2005)

3 hohe Drops?!? Hab ich da einen vergessen  
Und logisch kommen wir wieder  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2005)

@woody ... drops die ich kann kannst du auch ... das einzige was ich vielleicht überhaupt richtig kann is schneller verblockter dh mit wenig kurven  




			
				wo0dy schrieb:
			
		

> @ e-man: dein bail schaut ja übelst hart aus, fliegst ja fast nochmal soweit beim Sturz wie der Drop selbst war  . Da kannste deinem Schutzengel und deinem Gladiatorjacket aber dankbar sein.


das war nen echtes safety jacket das mal sehr viele gute alte deutsche DMs gekostet hat  

stürze hatt ich schon schlimmere ... bin in ilmenau mal mit 60 in nen fangzaun ... aber war nen typischer sturz ... der grossteil meiner stürze verläuft genau so


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Januar 2005)

Tja, der eMan versteht es eben gut "abzugehen"


----------



## littledevil (6. Januar 2005)

welchen denn? den ganz rechts von oben aus gesehen   
Ganz links.. hatebreeders drop, dann weihnachts drop vom jörg, dann der große Drop von letzten mal(keine ahnung, hat der nen Namen?) und ganz rechts der von der ersten Buchstein session.. na egal..


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (7. Januar 2005)

ja genau der ganz rechts von oben gesehen!
Frage: Wann mach ma denn die nächste BS-Tour??
Wetter passt ja z.Z. 
Sagt an!


----------



## konamann (7. Januar 2005)

O welche Pein!

na ich wär scho dabei, muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwo n radl leihen kann...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (7. Januar 2005)

Nimm doch das von Deinem Bruder, der brauchts ja momentan nicht...
Guite Besserung an ihn !


----------



## littledevil (7. Januar 2005)

@konamann: wir können ja mal bmx fahren gehen.. wollt ich schon lang mal machen im neuen bt-park .. muss allerdings erst noch ein paar sachen besorgen um meinen ts wieder fahrbereit zu bekommen...


----------



## wo0dy (7. Januar 2005)

jörg, ich glaub ich bezeichne fast alles als hoch, was für mich hart bzw. unmöglich oder undenkbar ist.   Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran dass ich noch nie jemand live mit meinen Augen    solche Drops hab springen sehn, bin ja auch nochn Anfänger. Hast schon recht eigentlich sinds nur 2 wirklich hohe Drops, meiner höchster drop also der rechte war euer drop zum Warmfahrn. Die anderen beiden jedoch, sind für mein können bzw. nichtkönnen noch viel zu big. 
@e-man: beim dh komm ich Dir sicher nich hinterher so wie du abheizt, naja vielleicht seh ich dich ja die ersten 50 Meter noch aba dann bist bestimmt wech...

@all: Wer hät denn Lust morgen was zu starten??? Hätte eigentlich ab 11.00 Uhr Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2005)

Des mit den 50 Metern und dem Emän......des geht uns allen so  

Ich komm vielleicht unter der Woche mal vorbei. Hab ja auch noch eine Rechnung dort offen   
Weil morgen fahren wir vielleicht eine Eisausfahrt. Falls die Post liefert  

G.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (9. Januar 2005)

mahlzeit!
Frage: hat jemand bock morgen zu fahren?
ich wollt mal wieder a weng an buchstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (9. Januar 2005)

@littledevil: jo wär cool! meld dich mal dann machen wir ne WTP TS session!

@pater: ja wenns net so hoch wär dass ich kleiner mann kaum raufkomm...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (9. Januar 2005)

Ich heb dich persönlich rauf, runterfallen wirst ja net, wie ich dich kenn...

Was issn mit dem Kona (ich entschuldige mich für mienen Unwissenheit)


----------



## konamann (10. Januar 2005)

klappert wackelt kann net schalten rollt net. des kostet noch etwas zeit und geld...
schalthebel, schaltzug, lager, vielleicht schaltwerk, laufrad. mist

in der zwischenzeit wird halt fürn sommer trainiert...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> klappert wackelt kann net schalten rollt net. des kostet noch etwas zeit und geld...
> schalthebel, schaltzug, lager, vielleicht schaltwerk, laufrad. mist
> 
> in der zwischenzeit wird halt fürn sommer trainiert...


nen bike is halt irgendwann einfach mal kapputt .... irgendwann wirst das schon einsehen


----------



## konamann (11. Januar 2005)

die einsicht kommt genau in der sekunde, in der mein Kontostand die 1500 knackt. vorraussichtlich/hofferntlich märz...


----------



## Michunddich (28. Oktober 2009)

Da ich als Schreiner eine Möglichkeit habe aus Holzresten Rampen zu Bauen, frag ich euch, ob es überhaupt erlaubt wäre am Buchstein welche hinzustellen. Oder habt ihr da was dagegen?
Ich würde vielleicht erstmal eine Sprungrampe hinplazieren.


----------

